# Damaged Paph



## preston seabury (Feb 18, 2008)

I recently started to collect and grow orchids. I am finding out that there is a lot I have to learn. A few days ago I came home with my newest orchid; Anhinga "HOF Jumbo x Hsinying Magic "Voodoo". It was in full bloom when my Grandson very neatly picked off the flower. What should I do next?? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Preston.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2008)

just keep growing it. i don't know if you know that each growth will only send off one flower stalk (inflorescence) then, eventually, that growth will die. it should send off new growths. when those mature, they should bloom and the cycle continues...
(it often takes a year or more for the growths to mature so just try to be patient)


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

It sounds like you have a maudiae type though, and they mature at a fairly small size (8" leafspan usually) so they are some of the quickest to re-flower, but it still may be a while. 

If there are no more buds, you can also cut the inflorescence down to the base.

WELCOME to the forum, by the way!! We're all more than happy to help if you have other questions.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm, what happened to my post? 
First, I would ask him not to do that any more.
Then, if there are no more blooms clip the stem and let the next growth come. Unfortunately that could take a year or more, Sorry. Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

I should also add that a great way to make oneself feel better in this sort of circumstance is to go get another orchid! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2008)

WELCOME Preston! Grandchildren they're so darn cute at times! ....or we do something like bump into & knock it over!
What other orchids do you have?


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome Preston to the slippertalk! Just cut spike and grow it until the new fan matures and flowers! And just make your area child proof or supervise them.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2008)

Heather said:


> I should also add that a great way to make oneself feel better in this sort of circumstance is to go get another orchid! :evil:




^ I totally agree with Heather... :rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Feb 18, 2008)

Kids, gotta love them or squeeze them to death...in a loving manner of course.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry about the orchid and welcome from Atlanta


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 18, 2008)

I think there might be a small silver lining in that sometimes when a blossom is removed, it allows the plant to put its energy into new growth rather than the flower it lost.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2008)

Little kids love to pick flowers. What is even more maddening is when I accidently knock off a bud!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joan (Feb 18, 2008)

I hear duct tape works wonders.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Preston - thanks for the PM! You can feel free to post a response in your thread. If you don't mind me sharing -I was wondering what other orchids he has - phals - good choice! He also is becoming addicted easily! We all know what that's like! Glad you joined us!


----------



## preston seabury (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi. Thanks to all of you for your quick responses and great information. I now own 1/2 dzn Phal (2 new ones yesterday) and 1 Paph. Yes, my addiction is serious! Thanks again, Preston


----------



## Phal pal (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune but at least you could 'blame' it on an energetic grandson. I had only myself to blame when I managed to knock off the bloom from my Maudiae. I was so pleased with myself when I got it to bloom that it only made the accident all the more painful. I have forgiven myself and am patiently waiting next year's bloom. I can guarantee I'll be more careful next year!

PS - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lafleurdarlene (May 3, 2008)

I'm new to this message board and am a gardening addict. Both indoors and out. I've been growing phils for quite a while now, with no problem. 2 weeks ago I purchased a paph., and went to water it last nite. I don't know if I inadvertently knocked the bloom off, or what because it seemed fine. My question is, ....where on the spike do I cut it back? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2008)

lafleurdarlene said:


> I'm new to this message board and am a gardening addict. Both indoors and out. I've been growing phils for quite a while now, with no problem. 2 weeks ago I purchased a paph., and went to water it last nite. I don't know if I inadvertently knocked the bloom off, or what because it seemed fine. My question is, ....where on the spike do I cut it back? Thanks in advance.



If you are sure there is no more flowers going to form then cut the old stalk off above the leaves. Only be careful not to get too close to the leaves when you cut so as to not get them!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2008)

Welcome - and please introduce yourself in the "greetings" section should you wish - it draws a bit more attention and I know we would all like to know you better!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> If you are sure there is no more flowers going to form then cut the old stalk off above the leaves. Only be careful not to get too close to the leaves when you cut so as to not get them!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


If you cut it, be sure to use a sterile tool. Or just use your fingers to break it off.
Yes, welcome!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

Welcome from NYC!


----------

